# Just Got My 1/35 Italeri PT-109 Kit!



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Greetings Fellow Modelers,

I just received my Italeri 1/35 scale PT-109 that I pre-ordered from FreeTime Hobbies ($139.95 + $8.95 shipping)! I am very excited about this kit! From various forums I have been following, this kit is not just a "tweak" of their PT-596 but a complete new tooling (from the top of the hull up). It appears that several "PT Experts" here in America provded Italeri drawings and other information while the kit was in the design stage, and Italeri was very receptive to this. In other words it appears Italeri made a good effort to "get it right". I am not versed enough on PT boats to know if it is correct, but I can say the kit looks great. The photos below are from various sites and I think you will be impressed. I believe the overall length is about 27". Enjoy!


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

More 1/35 PT-109 Photos...


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Final 1/35 PT-109 Photos...


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

This will be a beauty to watch the build of.....Cheers Mark


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Impressive.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

If you go to www.navsource.org it has a complete listing of every PT boat used by the US Navy during WW2 as well as what the name of the company was that built them, and there were 2 different companies that built PT boats. And now I'm thinking of getting me one.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice work, cant wait to see it finished


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Crap'aolla ayatollah! Those pictures make me want to get one now....

I have _*got*_ to stop buying large ships and subs!!! Not sure where I'm gonna put them once built.

Thanks for posting them...I think....

Keep us informed with pictures please. This should prove interesting. I have to laugh though, because what in the world were they supposed to shoot with that puny 37mm?

HAL9001-


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

For Everyone who is interested in this kit (or any 103 Class PT boat) you are strongly encouraged to read Dave Waples' review of this kit at modelwarships.com (under Reviews). He gives information on the kit's design and goes into detail about the differences between JFK's PT-109 and the other boats in the same class. Good photos are also included. Very helpful!

Thanks


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice pick-up. 

These boats are huge, I grabbed the Vosper at the same scale, with the docks as well. Hope to do a resin water diorama one day, but it is a matter of where to put it when finished.

I've got to get myself a man-cave.

Enjoy the build, look forward to your WIP.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I love it that Italeri has opted to do this series of vessels , I wish an aftermarket company would do a full body torpedo to place in one tube and a stand to display it seperately. (What a missed oportunity.)


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> I love it that Italeri has opted to do this series of vessels , I wish an aftermarket company would do a full body torpedo to place in one tube and a stand to display it seperately. (What a missed oportunity.)


That would be a great idea! Too bad Griffon doesn't make 1:72 and 1:35 *US* torpedoes like they do for the 1:72 *U Boats*. This is a nice little kit in it's self!

HAL9001-


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There are some 1/35 torpedos out there. I had seen some resin ones when the first PT boat came out and Italeri has some German ones in one of their mini sub kits.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Where ya stand?

HAL9001-


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Also check out shipmodels.info in their forums under 'calling all" small ships. There are a bunch of guys totally into PT boats. Also great for Civil War ironclads.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow, imagine poking your head up out of the forward or rear hatch at the wrong moment. OW! Great pics. I picked up the Lindberg 1/32 for a song, but it's gonna take some work.


----------

